# What am I supposed to look for



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

in dog food??? I found a site that has a lot of ratings. It has a protein, fat, and carb meter. But, I don't know what the "right" amount of those is.
Also, what am I supposed to look for as an ingredient that I should avoid??


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

While there are many varieties of Dog Food, things to avoid are byproducts and also corn, wheat, rye, soy which are essentially not good for Dogs and puppies. Also, please look at the protein value in dog food. Since Malts are fairly small dogs, it would be best not to have a very high protein level in their food. I was amazed when I was in a major pet store yesterday and looked at some of the dog foods that were available in some of the "better" dog foods. Their protein value was sky high. I feed Blue Buffalo Longevity for Sr.'s to both Chrissy and Snuggles and they are doing very well on it.

I am sure that there will be other opinions to help you out with your decision later on.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

As Snuggle's Mom said, apparently grain is what you should avoid. I used to feed Artemis puppy mix (and was quite happy nutrionally with that but my puppy didnt like it, he basically had to be bribed into eating with ham, liver treat). I have heard that Artemis makes a grain free blend which is also good.

I now have moved towards a Raw diet that I prepare myself - I had to see a pet nutrionist for this. However, you can get BARF diets at the store or at speciality butchers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My breeder told me to feed Bailey a moderate protein diet, no more than around 25%. She feeds her adult dogs Fromm, but she recommended Royal Canin puppy small bites for the first six months. She also recommends Nuvet vitamins for the first year. I just followed her recommendations.

Whether or not to feed grain is a much debated subject here. Most grain free commercial dog food is too high in protein, though.

This is an excellent article that tells you how to read dog food labels:

The Dog Food Project - Dog Food Label Information 101


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

There is a site called Dog Food Advisor.com and they show all the top foods wet and dry. As mentioned above no meat-by-products, corn, wheat, rye or soy. It is somewhat confusing and also a food that isn't very high in protein. I have had such an issue with this and Zoe being such a fussy eater I basically homecook for her and fill in with Fromm wet food when I don't have time.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> There is a site called Dog Food Advisor.com and they show all the top foods wet and dry. As mentioned above no meat-by-products, corn, wheat, rye or soy. It is somewhat confusing and also a food that isn't very high in protein. I have had such an issue with this and Zoe being such a fussy eater I basically homecook for her and fill in with Fromm wet food when I don't have time.


That is the site I am on. It appears from several websites that Blue Buffalo is the best one for Maltese. I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

nicolen412 said:


> As Snuggle's Mom said, apparently grain is what you should avoid. I used to feed Artemis puppy mix (and was quite happy nutrionally with that but my puppy didnt like it, he basically had to be bribed into eating with ham, liver treat). I have heard that Artemis makes a grain free blend which is also good.
> 
> I now have moved towards a Raw diet that I prepare myself - I had to see a pet nutrionist for this. However, you can get BARF diets at the store or at speciality butchers.


Snuggles Mom did not say to "avoid grain". I do not think a BARF diet is good for most Maltese..high quality grains like brown rice, oats, and barley, are all good. Some Malts do better with a little grain in their diets, while some do better on grain-free diets. I would look for( on a dry matter basis) protein amounts not over 26%, fat amounts not over 14%, and some high quality carbs, at least 44 %.. these are general guidelines, but compared to most premium foods out there, you want a lower protein, higher carb, and lower fat food. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

italianna82 said:


> That is the site I am on. It appears from several websites that Blue Buffalo is the best one for Maltese. I don't know how accurate that is.




Unfortunately, they base a lot of their ratings on the amount of protein in the food..one that I think would be good for Maltese is Innova adult small bites..it's 24/14 and they use their own plant..it has a 4 star rating..


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, it is overwhelming. I don't necessarily think that one particular food is the best. You do want a good quality food that Gucci likes eating. Some dogs have specific needs or stomach issues. I would just pick a food you feel is best and see if she will eat it. Some pet stores even have samples to give so you don't have to buy an entire bag to find out she doesn't like it. Most stores also take back a food you purchased even if you opened the bag and tried it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Interesting article about grain free diets from a canine nutritionist:

What?s the Truth About Gluten?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Anna, here is what I look for in dog food:

1. A company I trust. I want to know that their ingredients (or the majority of them) are not coming from China who wouldn't give two shakes about our pooches. In all honesty I believe it is very difficult for a dog food company to be 100% China free, mostly due to the fact that the majority of the worlds vitamins are produced there. You will though find many companies who say they source all from the US or will say they do not source from China, that works for me.

I trust Fromm, I trust Hills Science Diet, I do think Royal Canine is a good company too. Nutrisource is another company I trust (but the boys hated their food) and I also trust freshpet. I trust Champion foods, they make Acana and Orijen. I want to trust Merrick foods but I have read some shady stuff about them.

2. No By-products. The fact is, many 'by-products' may actually be internal organs and nothing more, and that would be fine if that is all it was. Some companies, though, will include things like beaks, and feathers and difficult to digest protiens that are hard on dogs systems.

3. Meat, I want meat as the first 1-3 ingredients and I like to see it along in the list. I want identified meat, "meat" alone will never cut it for me. I want it to say Chicken, or Lamb, or Beef-unidentified meat makes me wonder if it's dead dog or cat and it's a turn off for me.

I do not think grains are bad unless your dog has allergies and I, personally believe true allergies are not nearly as common as we assume them to be. I like to see a long list of things I can pronounce on the ingredient panel (whole foods).

4. Protein level. There is much debate as to what is a good protein level for maltese. Personally I feed up to 30% (I feed Fromm) it fluctuates between about 24-30 on their four star formulas.

I think this is misunderstood. High protein in kibble is more difficult to digest because it is dry matter. Sometimes dogs do not drink enough water and this leaves them dehydrated-so that's why we want to make sure, in kibble that protein is not too high.

Protein in wet food works out a bit different, there is a calculator for it but I won't get into that much detail right now. Protein in wet food is easier to digest and I believe you can get away with higher levels because of all the moisture content, it is not as taxing on the system.

Ingredient list for Fromm four star Pork and applesauce (grain inclusive):

Ingredients
Pork
Pork Meal
Oatmeal
Pearled Barley
Pea Protein
Brown Rice
White Rice
Dried Tomato Pomace
Whole Dried Egg
Sweet Potatoes
Pork Fat
Russet Potatoes
Chicken
Applesauce
Wisconsin Cheese
Salmon Oil
Flaxseed
Carrots
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Green Beans
Chicken Cartilage
Potassium Chloride
Cranberries
Blueberries
Salt
Chicory Root Extract
Alfalfa Sprouts
Yucca Schidigera Extract
Sodium Selenite
Folic Acid
Taurine
Parsley
Vitamins

Ingredient list for Fromm Game Bird (grain free):

Ingredients
Duck
Duck Meal
Peas
Turkey
Russet Potatoes
Pea Protein
Dried Tomato Pomace
Pea Flour
Whole Dried Egg
Quail
Chicken Meal
Chicken Fat
Salmon Oil
Sweet Potatoes
Chicken
Pheasant
Wisconsin Cheese
Flaxseed
Carrots
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Apples
Celery
Parsley
Lettuce
Spinach
Chicken Cartilage
Potassium Chloride
Cranberries
Blueberries
Salt
Chicory Root Extract
Yucca Schidigera Extract
Alfalfa Sprouts
Sodium Selenite
Folic Acid
Taurine
Vitamins

These are both four star recipes, just two in their line. They include both grain free and grain inclusive. Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic

Now, when you break down science diet or royal canine, their ingredient list is not near so impressive, however...

I trust the companies for quality control, and I trust the science behind the food. Still, I would prefer to have a good made from whole ingredients with meat sources ranking first on the list.

I hope this helps give you a better idea of things.

Edit to add the Fromm four star varieties are all life stages. You do not have to feed fromm, but there are several companies that produce 'all life stages' foods that you can find out there. Ahh I also like when companies conduct feeding trials so I check for that.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We home cook... so I can't help much with what to look for as my brain has been filled with everything I need to know for home cooking LOL

But I do want to say a couple things:

1. Grains aren't bad. Whole grains are a great source of energy and fiber for your pup. I used to think Gus was allergic to them, but he isn't. He struggles with certain grains when they are mixed with proteins. But good whole grains are okay 

2. Soy isn't bad for your dog. Maltese are known for liver problems. Soy is one of the best foods to feed a dog with liver issues. The Lethicin in soy is essential for dogs with liver issues.... Gus and Grace - soy is their main protein.

3. Protein amount matters, so do look at it. I wouldn't go raw unless you see a nutritionist, especially with a puppy. Since Maltese are known for having certain health issues many like to feed them a more balanced protein to carb ratio diet.... But the protein source is the main thing to look for. Make sure it's a quality source - no "pork by products" or "chicken by products". Make sure it's real meat.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, you guys REALLY answer these questions. Thanks!!
I am going to look into this a lot because I really want to get her on a better food. I was totally clueless about this stuff so I'm really glad someone mentioned that her current food (Pro Plan Selects) is only 3 star. I never would have thought anything about it. I have read a lot of good things on here about Fromm and for some reason, that's the one my guy is telling me to try. But, I'm certainly going to do some more research before I get it. I really don't want to do TOO much food switching because I know it can make her sick.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> .
> 
> 2. Soy isn't bad for your dog. Maltese are known for liver problems. Soy is one of the best foods to feed a dog with liver issues. The Lethicin in soy is essential for dogs with liver issues.... Gus and Grace - soy is their main protein.


Good point, Tory. Dr. Center's diet for dogs with liver disease is soy based (tofu):

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...or/87515-dr-center-tofu-diet.html#post1467598


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Good point, Tory. Dr. Center's diet for dogs with liver disease is soy based (tofu):
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...or/87515-dr-center-tofu-diet.html#post1467598


I basically homecook (occasionally fill in with Fromm wet if I don't have time). So is it okay to add Soy/Tofu to my homecooked food?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I basically homecook (occasionally fill in with Fromm wet if I don't have time). So is it okay to add Soy/Tofu to my homecooked food?


It is very important to follow a diet prepared by a canine nutritionist to make it is nutritionally complete. If it is not, it can cause serious health issues:

Know What the Best Homemade Diet for Your Pet Is

Often the diet will contain a list of protein sources that may be substituted for one another. Is tofu listed as one of the options?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I basically homecook (occasionally fill in with Fromm wet if I don't have time). So is it okay to add Soy/Tofu to my homecooked food?


Yes 

I use these soy products (rotate them):

TVP (Textured Vegetable Protein) which is basically dehydrated soy granules you rehydrate with water.

Tofu - Grace only eats it if I crumble it and mix it with some spices (Tumeric, cumin, cinnamon, a little apple cider vinegar) and let is sit over night. I eat it this way, but I add a little onions to mine. I will do her's before mine in a little coconut or olive oil. She LOVES her Tofu "scrambles" LOL

Soy beans (Edamame)

Soy Yogurt


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Yes
> 
> I use these soy products (rotate them):
> 
> ...


Tori, thank you so much. I do homecook and never thought tofu would be okay. You have been such a great help to me.....thanks so much! :hugging:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm still confused myself. On looking at dogfoodadvisor.com and from some posts I've read on here, I was going to get Leila Acana because it has a 5 star rating (and 6 stars somewhere else). But they don't sell it anywhere close to where I live. I was in the store today and the guy helping me suggested Natural Balance and he sounded like he was very educated in the different food brands and for different breeds. Well, I get home and that's one of the foods I read on here that some of you didn't like. So, I am going to take it back. Leila is currently on Science Diet and she's eating it ok. But I want to give her the best food that I can find. Science Diet only gets 2 stars on dogfoodadvisor.com. So, I want to gradually change her diet before this current bag runs out.

This is so confusing! :w00t:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I feed Gustave Fromm four star (kibble and canned). I was also confused and to be honest I still am. But after researching a lot on here I decided to go with Fromm. It seemed like a good starting point because of company ethics and quality of food. 

Gustave seems to love it and he's doing good digestion wise, so I'm going to stick with this. 

I would say don't over think it. Find a food that is atleast not bad quality, read the ingredients and do it. Tweak as needed. 


Sending love 
E&G


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Honestly guys, you are going to find so many people with different opinions and so much conflicting information the more you read. You will come to a point where you realize no one is completely right and no one is completely wrong. It is a matter of finding what you are comfortable with and sticking to it.

Natural balance for example, is not a bad company, it is VERY potato heavy, check the ingredients on it, last time I looked there were about three or four sources of potato in the first six or so ingredients. That doesn't mean it's horrible, I would just rather find something with a more diverse ingredient list, myself.

Natural balance had one flavor involved in the diamond recall-that makes me uncomfortable because the fda reports were pretty clear in pointing out how disgusting the diamond plants were. This is a turn off for me. Many companies stopped working with diamond after that-so it's likely that many of the brands that some of us shy away from because of the recalls are really not doing that bad now in terms of their production lines.

I like Fromm because they own their own production plants. I know with Hills (Science diet) you can actually get tours of their facilities... that's huge to me, says they keep up on the cleanliness because of possible visits.

Yes there is crap kibble out there, but there are also kibbles that come to the same end by following different means... by this I'm thinking of Science diets corn that gets so many complaints as opposed to Fromm's ten billion different whole food ingredients.... (I'm being a little silly but I think you know what I mean). 

Science diet is changing their formula by the way, as of December they are moving away from the heavier grains and going with meat for a first source and losing the by products. There are still complaints though because of a patent they took out on a plastic type coating to spray over the kibble, I was kinda like  at first but, did you know that often times our own produce is sprayed with a similar type product to help keep it fresh? Perhaps this is why some go all organic.

I think we often analyze this stuff into the ground. (I know I do)


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> It is very important to follow a diet prepared by a canine nutritionist to make it is nutritionally complete. If it is not, it can cause serious health issues:
> 
> Know What the Best Homemade Diet for Your Pet Is
> 
> Often the diet will contain a list of protein sources that may be substituted for one another. Is tofu listed as one of the options?


Thank you very much Marj. I have been researching as much as I can on homecooking. Zoe is a very poor eater. I am definately going to consult a nutritionist to make sure I am giving her everything she needs. With what I have researched and read I think I have been doing okay and put in all the vitamins, bone meal, carbs, protein, fruit and such. I also give her Fromm (canned) when I don't have the time to homecook. Thanks again.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Yes
> 
> I use these soy products (rotate them):
> 
> ...


Tori, that is so funny that you mentioned TVP. I don't eat meat and use it for myself. Thank you for all your helpful information.:aktion033:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just wanted to say that most soy products are GMO (genetically modified) which makes them a poor choice for both humans and pets alike. Organic soy products are the only safe choice in that regard. Same with corn (for humans...I wouldn't feed any corn to a dog).


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> I just wanted to say that most soy products are GMO (genetically modified) which makes them a poor choice for both humans and pets alike. Organic soy products are the only safe choice in that regard. Same with corn (for humans...I wouldn't feed any corn to a dog).


Thanks, Lisa. I do only buy Organic soy, TVP and most other foods too. I have been seeing a lot of info lately on genetically modified food and don't eat corn either......wouldn't even consider giving it to Zoe.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

As Shelly stated, everyone has a different opinion here. A lot of members seem to go through "fads" on what food is the best...right now it seems to be Fromm. All of a sudden, it is THE food. Before that it was Addiction dehydrated raw. Before that, it was Now! Small Breed. Etc, etc.

The right answer is that there are no perfect food choices unless you are feeding a 100% organic home cooked diet. And even then, it may not be perfect. I try and stay out of a lot of the food discussions now because I get flustered. Everyone has different opinions. I personally believe Science Diet, Nutro, Royal Canin, Iams, Eukanuba, etc are horrible choices. Others disagree. I also prefer to feed mostly a grain-free diet because most grains are difficult to digest (also in humans). I feed grain-free food but give treats that have grains in them. Mine aren't allergic to grains.

The food you select also is influenced by your budget and whether you have any locally owned pet boutiques (that don't sell animals). The local boutiques usually have a nice selection of quality foods. Petco has a few good brands, and Petsmart has one or two. A recall of food is scary, but it also shows they are testing their food for contaminants and in reality nearly all dog foods have been recalled at one time or another so it doesn't necessarily mean they are horrible quality unless it happens time and time again.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Thanks, Lisa. I do only buy Organic soy, TVP and most other foods too. I have been seeing a lot of info lately on genetically modified food and don't eat corn either......wouldn't even consider giving it to Zoe.


California voters are voting in the election on passing a law to require all food labels to disclose if there are GMO ingredients in their product. I REALLY hope this passes because I think consumers have the right to know. I eat almost all organic now.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lisa, I agree. It's a very touchy subject and everyone has a different opinion. I try and do what I think is best but probably have it all wrong. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Thank you very much Marj. I have been researching as much as I can on homecooking. Zoe is a very poor eater. I am definately going to consult a nutritionist to make sure I am giving her everything she needs. With what I have researched and read I think I have been doing okay and put in all the vitamins, bone meal, carbs, protein, fruit and such. I also give her Fromm (canned) when I don't have the time to homecook. Thanks again.



Here you go:


*Sabine Contreras* (see About Page)
Marina del Rey, CA
Ph: (310) 991-6673
E-mail: [email protected]
Better Dog Care, Better Dog Nutrition (site for consults)
The Dog Food Project (for food information)

*Susan Blake Davis*, CCN
CCN-Certified Clinical Nutritionist 
VCA Arroyo Animal Hospital 
Lake Forest, CA 
Ph: 949-499-9380
E-mail: [email protected]
website: Holistic Veterinarian Pet Nutritionist Holistic Pet Care

*Rebecca Remillard* (PhD, DVM, MS, DACVN)
Angell Animal Medical Center - Boston, MA
(617) 522-7282
MSPCA-Angell: Nutrition Team
Veterinary Nutritional Consultation, Inc.
Welcome to Pet Diets

*Joseph Wakshlag*
Assistant Professor of Clinical Nutrition
Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine - Ithaca, NY
E-mail: [email protected]
Ph: (607) 253-4389
Fax: (607) 253-3534

*Hilary Watson*
Ph: (519) 836-7253
[email protected]
(Note: Please specify nutrition request in subject line to avoid spam filters)
Hilary Watson Pet Nutritionist
(Can ONLY be contacted by those in Canada at this time)

*Lisa Weeth* (DVM, DACVN)
Redbank veterinary Hospital - Red Bank, NJ
Ph: (732) 747-3636


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marj, thanks a million!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lisa, I agree. It's a very touchy subject and everyone has a different opinion. I try and do what I think is best but probably have it all wrong. :HistericalSmiley:



I agree with you all  I do what I think is best, but hey, maybe I'm completely wrong! It's good to keep an open mind!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> I agree with you all  I do what I think is best, but hey, maybe I'm completely wrong! It's good to keep an open mind!


 
I know....there have been so many conversations about different foods. It's enough to drive you crazy, too late for me I'm already there. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

